# Idaho Convention



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

There is going to be a Bee School offered on sat. for anyone interested in learning how to keep bees. The classes will be put on by Thom Trusewicz who has put on schools at the Oregon meetings over the last several years.

Anyone and everyone is welcome to attend.


----------

